# New here. Some pics



## wingshooter1002 (Apr 24, 2007)

just some pics of my local fishing spot. new here. many more pics to come.


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks awesome! Great shots! Are you a photographer? I see you experiment with Black and White and color. 

AWESOME! =D>


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Apr 24, 2007)

no. not a photographer. just get lucky somtimes and come across some great photo opportunities.


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 24, 2007)

Those are some cool pics, makes me want to be there!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to TinBoats!!! Those pictures are great


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Apr 26, 2007)

thank you to all for the warm welcome. i like this forum very much. jimmy recruited me. it all started cause i liked his worms. lol.


----------

